# Dog show logistics



## starr (Jan 2, 2015)

I am about to start a voluntary charity work - we are offering aid and community services to the needy in a designated area. But, as with many charities - we have funding problems.
My task in the organisation will be to help with fund raising ideas. My first suggestion was a Fun Day incorporating a Fun Dog Show. Now I would need some logistics and help in how to organizes this.

Thinking about publicity, I had in mind doing lots of Facebook marketing, on groups, asking people for a share (it is for a good cause after all).
I assume some animal food companies will sponsor part of the show. Venue - I had in mind mobile halls -
http://www.r-zs.com/en/

I am unsure whether trophies should be on offer, but in any event will personally donate an inexpensive glass one for the best veteran and a nice looking but inexpensive cup for B.I.S.

I will of course liaise with my local C.S. in the hope of getting some help and advice there too.

I am posting this to ask if anyone here has any experience of the fun or companion show organisation that they could advise me about, in particular what I can get for free, who from and contact details if poss.


----------

